# Nerdy hobby



## Texan69 (Aug 30, 2020)

What’s a nerdy, geeky, strange hobby you have? 
mine is I used to enjoy painting miniature soldiers. Like the Napoleon war war not the Star Trek type stuff. I’ve since given it up but I’ve i am ever at an antique store I’ll take a look and sometimes I’ll find em and buy em lol


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 30, 2020)

It was quite relaxing and I am a big military history nerd so it was a nice way to escape and let stress drift off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 30, 2020)

I like to jerk off as often as possible in between sex. #geeksquad
Also I have seen the movie The Burbs 87,000 times.
One more thing, I follow bodybuilding and strongman.


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 30, 2020)

I love to play a good game of chess.  Some think that's nerdy.  Usually the ones that don't know how to play


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 30, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> I love to play a good game of chess.  Some think that's nerdy.  Usually the ones that don't know how to play



Lol.  My son was a pretty fair hand at Chess, beat everyone in HS and the SEC college he went to, then moved out to the Santa Monica area.  There's an outdoor chess park there on the beach, he saw another kid one day wearing a tee shirt with an orange T on it.  My son's SEC ass figured that meant Tennessee, figured "I can beat him," and they sat down to play.  Turned out the kid was local, the T meant Cal Tech, and my son got his ass whupped.

Me?  I taught that little shit how to play, he was beating me by the time he was 12 or so.  I would love to play a *good*​ game of Chess, but my brain ain't wired that way, I stick to recreational bodybuilding, where I'm medium, might do ok in the Mr Cal Tech, Masters Division, maybe.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2020)

1. Computer geek, degree in IT.
2. Considered by many to be one of the best at Skyrim modding.
3. I like creating lists, been doing it since I was a kid.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 30, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Lol.  My son was a pretty fair hand at Chess, beat everyone in HS and the SEC college he went to, then moved out to the Santa Monica area.  There's an outdoor chess park there on the beach, he saw another kid one day wearing a tee shirt with an orange T on it.  My son's SEC ass figured that meant Tennessee, figured "I can beat him," and they sat down to play.  Turned out the kid was local, the T meant Cal Tech, and my son got his ass whupped.
> 
> Me?  I taught that little shit how to play, he was beating me by the time he was 12 or so.  I would love to play a *good*​ game of Chess, but my brain ain't wired that way, I stick to recreational bodybuilding, where I'm medium, might do ok in the Mr Cal Tech, Masters Division, maybe.



thats pretty awesome, Your son must be very intelligent and witty usually the good chess players I’ve met are. I suck but I still enjoy chess


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 30, 2020)

Been into anime since I was a kid - Dragon Ball, Gundam Wing, Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, and any of the Studio Ghibli movies (excellent movies for kids too)...I also like reading fantasy/sci-fi novels as a form of escapism - typically stories with interesting characters/worlds. Favorites are Dresden Files, anything by Brandon Sanderson, LOTR, Elder Empire series, First Law trilogy, Malazan, Dune, The Expanse. I usually have my Kindle with me wherever I go.


----------



## Toast (Aug 30, 2020)

honestly, it’s my business. I love it.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 30, 2020)

Growing up my parents were terrible about cleaning out their cars.   They would have months of trash in them, some sort of stink, and you would always have to push some sh$t out of the way to sit down.   No joke....in grade school kids asked if I was homeless and if we lived in it so now I’m compulsive about detailing our cars.  I have clean them in back to back days.  I know I over done, doesn’t always even need  it,and we aren’t driving Ferrari’s,But  It’s cathartic for me and gives me a sense of pride.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 30, 2020)

I build gopeds as a hobby, yes gopeds! I used to be fascinated with them as a could and was never able to afford them so now I build high end ones. Here is a little something I just finished .


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 30, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Growing up my parents were terrible about cleaning out their cars.   They would have months of trash in them, some sort of stink, and you would always have to push some sh$t out of the way to sit down.   No joke....in grade school kids asked if I was homeless and if we lived in it so now I’m compulsive about detailing our cars.  I have clean them in back to back days.  I know I over done, doesn’t always even need  it,and we aren’t driving Ferrari’s,But  It’s cathartic for me and gives me a sense of pride.



I love to clean also so I get it. Very relaxing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2020)

I like to try to find the strongest pot and smoke it


----------



## Boytoy (Aug 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like to try to find the strongest pot and smoke it




Is what I did all through high school


----------



## Jin (Aug 30, 2020)

I read a lot of books.


----------



## Jin (Aug 30, 2020)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I build gopeds as a hobby, yes gopeds! I used to be fascinated with them as a could and was never able to afford them so now I build high end ones. Here is a little something I just finished .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you tell us a little about this contraption? You ever toy with Honda Zoomers?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> can you tell us a little about this contraption? You ever toy with Honda Zoomers?



this is a 2 stroke case Reed 47cc with all custom parts. 

so basically I start with a bare frame, get custom cutout decks,poles, hardware, wheels, a custom built motor, i anodize or powder coat the parts to my liking, choose my gearing and assemble. This build cost me about 4500. Never had the chance to work on a Honda zoomer but it could be possible if someone asked me to work on one for them lol.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 30, 2020)

I play the hell out of pokemon go.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 30, 2020)

I collect degrees.  I'm back in school for a 3rd.


----------



## Trump (Aug 30, 2020)

I have an all out war on this with the kids, it’s very competitive. Gets the kids walking miles though



nissan11 said:


> I play the hell out of pokemon go.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 30, 2020)

Trump said:


> I have an all out war on this with the kids, it’s very competitive. Gets the kids walking miles though



My kids and I have gamed together a lot over the years. I think we started on Clash of Clans, then Clash Royale, and Pokemon Go, this past year it has been Fortnite, which has probably been the most fun out of all of it. I was psyched when my kids got into a 1st person shooter game, and my 14 yr old daughter is pretty badass at it. She is way better than me now.

Also their friends think I'm cool because I play games with all of them, and that is win in my book. My daughter came home from school one day and was like "Oh my god dad ANOTHER one of my friends thinks you are cool." I joke with my wife that I have a following of middle school kids. She's a little jealous lol.


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 31, 2020)

Baseball cards. Some pretty cool looking ones now days.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 31, 2020)

Use to collect stamps and sports cards..... Till i really found out my family was whiskey tango poooor and the sold them all, withought telling me.... We dont speak much theze days....


----------



## RISE (Aug 31, 2020)

I collect snakes.


----------



## Jin (Aug 31, 2020)

RISE said:


> I collect snakes.



you’re not nerdy, you’re just weird.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 31, 2020)

I try to draw and sometimes paint in my free time.


----------



## Boogieman (Aug 31, 2020)

They still make those things? Baseball cards that is???


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 31, 2020)

Dorks!!! I'm kidding this is awesome


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 31, 2020)

Horror.  I have tons of collectibles, attend conventions.  I was fortunate enough to meet Sid Haig last year before he died.  I actually hung out with him and Tony Todd together.  My favorite area of interest is 80's slasher flicks.  I can go on and on about it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

Jordan shoes, watches and t-shirts. Still have a bunch of basketball cards from when I was younger. Also Chicago bears stuff and squirrels (not actual living squirrels) I collect.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Horror.  I have tons of collectibles, attend conventions.  I was fortunate enough to meet Sid Haig last year before he died.  I actually hung out with him and Tony Todd together.  My favorite area of interest is 80's slasher flicks.  I can go on and on about it.



That's cool man I have a bunch of friends into horror. Did you like Midsommar? I think that was the last one I saw in theaters before covid.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Jordan shoes, watches and t-shirts. Still have a bunch of basketball cards from when I was younger. Also Chicago bears stuff and squirrels (not actual living squirrels) I collect.



Bobby, can you elaborate on this squirrel collection? I'm a bit curious to know what's going on here from a psychoanalytic perspective.

They are very cute btw.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bobby, can you elaborate on this squirrel collection? I'm a bit curious to know what's going on here from a psychoanalytic perspective.
> 
> They are very cute btw.



My parents use to take me to Toronto cause they have friends there and they have black squirrels all over the place that are very domesticated. They come up to you so you can feed them and run up to you when your walking past. Then there was an inside joke between me and a few friends about secret squirrling it (nothing gay drug related) then I had a company named with squirrel in it and have 2 squirrel tattoos of me as a squirrel handing my wife as a squirrel my acron.  I collect squirrel figures lawn things stuffed animal squirrels glass squirrels have a bunch all over the place I had a lot more but lost along the way moving so many times.

Just turned into my good luck animal.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's cool man I have a bunch of friends into horror. Did you like Midsommar? I think that was the last one I saw in theaters before covid.



Somehow I missed that one.  I just watched the trailer.  It looks wild.  I am going to have to check it out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm not saying any of this is true or pertains to y'all but

Psychologists have often taken a Freudian perspective when describing why people collect.[6] They highlight the controlling and impulsive dark side to collecting, the need for people to have "an object of desire." This desire, and hence the innate propensity to collect, begins at birth. The infant first desires the emotional and physical comfort of the nourishing breast, then the familiar baby blanket the child clings to for comfort and security. Stuffed animals, favorite toys are taken to bed and provide the emotional security needed to fall asleep. A sense of ownership and control is facilitated through possession of these items for the vulnerable child.[6] Freud himself took a more extreme position on the origins of collecting. Not surprisingly, he postulated that all collecting stems from unresolved toilet training conflict. Freud took the stance that the loss of bowel control was a traumatic experience, and the product from the bowels was disgusting and frightening to the child. Therefore, the collector is trying to gain back control of their bowels as well as their "possessions" which were long flushed down the toilet.[3] Where Freud linked object fixation to the anal-retentive stage in childhood, Muensterberger, in his perspective paper "Unruly Passion" believes collecting to be a "need-driven compensatory behavior where every new object effectively gives the notion of fantasized omnipotence." Jung had his own theories about why people become collectors. He touted the influence of archetypes on behavior. These universal symbols are embedded in what he termed our collective unconscious. Using this logic, collecting and completing sets have as their archetypal antecedents the collecting of "nuts and berries" once needed for survival by our early ancestors.[3][7


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

Mostly everything is psychological. 

I collect Jordans because I was not able to get pairs a lot of times as a child and the one pair I got I remember my dad let me go to school late so he can take me to the mall and I can buy them when they came out and I would be the first kid in school to have them. So when I got older and was able to afford them I started buying up all the retro ones that reminded me of my childhood  and the ones I was not able to get. 

Same with watches just remember from my childhood that everyone that did ok in life always had a nice watch and that stuck out to me so when I was finally able to afford one I purchased it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Mostly everything is psychological.
> 
> I collect Jordans because I was not able to get pairs a lot of times as a child and the one pair I got I remember my dad let me go to school late so he can take me to the mall and I can buy them when they came out and I would be the first kid in school to have them. So when I got older and was able to afford them I started buying up all the retro ones that reminded me of my childhood  and the ones I was not able to get.
> 
> Same with watches just remember from my childhood that everyone that did ok in life always had a nice watch and that stuck out to me so when I was finally able to afford one I purchased it.



Man I have the coolest pair of custom jordans I bought from Nike. Did you know you can custom design their shoes on their website with whatever color combination you want? Pull out the credit card....lol


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Mostly everything is psychological.
> 
> I collect Jordans because I was not able to get pairs a lot of times as a child and the one pair I got I remember my dad let me go to school late so he can take me to the mall and I can buy them when they came out and I would be the first kid in school to have them. So when I got older and was able to afford them I started buying up all the retro ones that reminded me of my childhood  and the ones I was not able to get.
> 
> Same with watches just remember from my childhood that everyone that did ok in life always had a nice watch and that stuck out to me so when I was finally able to afford one I purchased it.




Same with Jordans - I grew up watching Jordan play and he remains one of my main sports idols today (even in all of his asshole-ish glory) - I try and pick up a pair of the retro's when I can. I also use an old beat up pair of retro's in the gym because I like the flat sole and they are wider/more stable than Converse.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man I have the coolest pair of custom jordans I bought from Nike. Did you know you can custom design their shoes on their website with whatever color combination you want? Pull out the credit card....lol



I have a cool pair of custom made Jordans too! I always wanted a pair when I was younger but could not afford them at the time.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Same with Jordans - I grew up watching Jordan play and he remains one of my main sports idols today (even in all of his asshole-ish glory) - I try and pick up a pair of the retro's when I can. I also use an old beat up pair of retro's in the gym because I like the flat sole and they are wider/more stable than Converse.



I still remember the riots in Chicago after they won the championships my dad use to put me in a car and drive me around and honk and watch the chaos it was pretty cool. 

That documentary on ESPN and NETFLIX showed me a lot of shit I did not know cause I was too little to pay attention too but now that I know we could of won a few more I am pissed. 

The FLU GAME 12'S were the ones my dad had me be late for school for and took me to buy I got them again when they came out and got my son a pair as well when he was born.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man I have the coolest pair of custom jordans I bought from Nike. Did you know you can custom design their shoes on their website with whatever color combination you want? Pull out the credit card....lol





Skullcrusher said:


> I have a cool pair of custom made Jordans too! I always wanted a pair when I was younger but could not afford them at the time.



WTF I never see retro Jordans available on NIKEID.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> WTF I never see retro Jordans available on NIKEID.



Man, I bought mine a while back, maybe 5 years ago? I didn't know you couldn't customize them anymore.

I just ordered a custom pair of workout shoes from them. I hope the ****ers fit. I'll try to take a pic of my jordans when I get home later.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man, I bought mine a while back, maybe 5 years ago? I didn't know you couldn't customize them anymore.
> 
> I just ordered a custom pair of workout shoes from them. I hope the ****ers fit. I'll try to take a pic of my jordans when I get home later.



Mine were about 3 years ago. Just checked. They still have some Jordans and they still have Nike ID so you can still customize some shoes.

https://www.nike.com/w/new-mens-jordan-shoes-37eefz3n82yznik1zy7ok


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Mine were about 3 years ago. Just checked. They still have some Jordans and they still have Nike ID so you can still customize some shoes.
> 
> https://www.nike.com/w/new-mens-jordan-shoes-37eefz3n82yznik1zy7ok



Cant customize them.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Cant customize them.



Only the shoes that say customize, no customizable Jordans right now that I saw:
https://www.nike.com/w/mens-nike-by-you-shoes-6ealhznik1zy7ok


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 31, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Only the shoes that say customize, no customizable Jordans right now that I saw:
> https://www.nike.com/w/mens-nike-by-you-shoes-6ealhznik1zy7ok



Pretty sure you will never be able to do it again especially with retros cause you can make color ways that are exclusive and expensive for resale. Would mess up their whole game right now.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

I fukking hate when people say "color ways" idk why. Its gotta be some new shit. I just always think of some vato saying "way" at the end of every sentence lolol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I fukking hate when people say "color ways" idk why. Its gotta be some new shit. I just always think of some vato saying "way" at the end of every sentence lolol



*** Dislike Button Action ***

Why are you a hater against "color way"? All it means is that there are the same sneakers in different color combinations, would you prefer me to use color combination?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> *** Dislike Button Action ***
> 
> Why are you a hater against "color way"? All it means is that there are the same sneakers in different color combinations, would you prefer me to use color combination?



Yes, that sounds way better, thanks


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 1, 2020)

*~Color Ways~

*LOL :32 (19):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

I cant be the only one bothered by that term, which, popped up out of nowhere until youtubers started reviewing shoes. Come on now! Lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 1, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> *~Color Ways~
> 
> *LOL :32 (19):



Nice "color ways" on your avatar pic.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Nice "color ways" on your avatar pic.



that was dumb, let's move on with the actual topic here Bob digital


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> that was dumb, let's move on with the actual topic here Bob digital



It was actually clever if you understood it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I cant be the only one bothered by that term, which, popped up out of nowhere until youtubers started reviewing shoes. Come on now! Lol



Pretty proud to say I have never watched a youtube shoe review.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Pretty proud to say I have never watched a youtube shoe review.



I was once a shoe whore of epic proportions lol


----------



## RandallC (Sep 1, 2020)

I've taken up 3D printing.

Recently bought a Creality CR-6 SE and been printing firearms frames and toys for all the nieces and nephews.


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2020)

Math and physics are hobbies of mine. Did 3 years of it at university but didn’t want to be poor so I switched to auto mechanic trade school. Still study math and physics out of interest and fun though.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 1, 2020)

Reading. Educational only, not nerdy enough to read fiction. 

I also research a lot. When I have to buy something, anything really, I do a ton of research. For example Idk how much time I spent looking for a new beard trimmer. Found the top 3 that are trending with barbers, watched videos, read reviews, figured out the best places to buy. Even more time and in depth with Led lights for my car. I like to learn the ins and outs of what I’m buying and the market itself, for pretty much everything...


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m with manny. Reading and collecting books. Mostly diy stuff. Tons of history, and religion books. Learning enough to be functional in almost everything but master of nothing. Can’t have it both ways I guess. I’m still young so plenty more to learn. It’s not nerdy but favorites are Holy Bible, Building, Growing, and dogs that will protect you with their life. More bodybuilding and strongman than dogs this last year haha.


----------



## white ape (Sep 2, 2020)

Reading, writing, research, and getting degrees. Something so satisfying about getting another degree. Will probably continue to do it the rest of my life.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2020)

white ape said:


> Reading, writing, research, and getting degrees. Something so satisfying about getting another degree. Will probably continue to do it the rest of my life.



I agree man, I'm taking a break from school though at least until my kids are out the house or I retire. I love school, learning, college chicks. sexy milf teachers. Wifey knows if she dies I'm re-enrolling to find her replacement. Might get another degree in the process.


----------



## RandallC (Sep 2, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I agree man, I'm taking a break from school though at least until my kids are out the house or I retire. I love school, learning, college chicks. sexy milf teachers. Wifey knows if she dies I'm re-enrolling to find her replacement. Might get another degree in the process.



Are you me?


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2020)

white ape said:


> Reading, writing, research, and getting degrees. Something so satisfying about getting another degree. Will probably continue to do it the rest of my life.



I am like that as well. However I won’t give the universities a single more dime. They are crooked pieces of shit. Getting my learning at my desk now.


----------



## white ape (Sep 2, 2020)

Milo said:


> I am like that as well. However I won’t give the universities a single more dime. They are crooked pieces of shit. Getting my learning at my desk now.



yeah that’s how I did it for years. Using up my GI bill now though. Still probably will end up with a few more degrees before I kick the bucket just for shits and giggles. The extreme left brainwashing is all that bothers me about “higher education”


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2020)

white ape said:


> yeah that’s how I did it for years. Using up my GI bill now though. Still probably will end up with a few more degrees before I kick the bucket just for shits and giggles. The extreme left brainwashing is all that bothers me about “higher education”


Also using my gi bill. Using it at a trade school now though. Just hated the whole structure of university. ****ers always ripping students off so they can build new shit to flex in other universities. And charging full tuition for this online COVID classes bullshit is infuriating. Got an email from my old uni saying tuition is staying the same and I know it’s because they have to pay for all their fancy new buildings. They’re even being sued because they were charging students differential tuition to “pay for” a new building that was DONATED!


----------



## white ape (Sep 3, 2020)

Milo said:


> Also using my gi bill. Using it at a trade school now though. Just hated the whole structure of university. ****ers always ripping students off so they can build new shit to flex in other universities. And charging full tuition for this online COVID classes bullshit is infuriating. Got an email from my old uni saying tuition is staying the same and I know it’s because they have to pay for all their fancy new buildings. They’re even being sued because they were charging students differential tuition to “pay for” a new building that was DONATED!



guess I just don’t get worked up by that stuff. It is what it is. Even public colleges are a business. I’m going to a private one that I could never afford if not for GIBill and yellow ribbon. 

what gets me is the fact that taxes are used to build new stadiums for professional sports teams. Could bitch about that for a good 20 minutes


----------



## graybass (Sep 4, 2020)

My nerdy hobby is all the science's. I love love theoretical physics. I belong to the MIT chat room lol. Been studying Cosmology and astronomy my entire life. Love Big Bang Theory and Black Hole study's. Also study ancient religions. Be surprised how much the ancients knew about Unified Field Theory.
I said it I'm a geek at heart with muscles!! LOL


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2020)

graybass said:


> My nerdy hobby is all the science's. I love love theoretical physics. I belong to the MIT chat room lol. Been studying Cosmology and astronomy my entire life. Love Big Bang Theory and Black Hole study's. Also study ancient religions. Be surprised how much the ancients knew about Unified Field Theory.
> I said it I'm a geek at heart with muscles!! LOL



That's very impressive honestly I am fascinated by all that stuff, but have trouble wrapping my mind around it.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 5, 2020)

Computer online games. Usually just one game at a time though, big fan of the mmorpg variety such as wow and Everquest(my current choice)


----------



## Jin (Sep 5, 2020)

Elivo said:


> Computer online games. Usually just one game at a time though, big fan of the mmorpg variety such as wow and Everquest(my current choice)






...............


----------



## TODAY (Sep 5, 2020)

I spend an inordinate amount of my free time reading, playing chess, and baking.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 5, 2020)

Elivo said:


> Computer online games. Usually just one game at a time though, big fan of the mmorpg variety such as wow and Everquest(my current choice)



Ever played Diablo?


----------



## Elivo (Sep 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ever played Diablo?




yes, 1,2 and 3 but not for a long time


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2020)

Elivo said:


> yes, 1,2 and 3 but not for a long time



I played 2 & 3 a lot.


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 7, 2020)

I destroy the good things that I build.   

Relationships mainly.


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2020)

I get bored and write training programs. It's retarded how many I've written out!!!  :32 (18):

Here's a basic one I just wrote... 

PPL split, focus on Chest, Back, Legs. Arms/Calf on maintenance volume. 

LEGS:
-Leg Curl, 3x6-8, (build up weight over 3 sets,     last set r10) 
-Leg Ext, 3x10-12, (build up weight over 3 sets, last set r10) 
-Squats, 3x5,6,7,DL(same weight for each set. 5's first week, then 6's the next week, same weight. 7's the 3rd week. Deload week the 4th. Increase weight the next block.)
-Leg Press/Hack Squat, 3x10-15 (r8, r8, r10+Rest Pause) 
-Calfs, 3xMax+(Rest Pause last set) 

PUSH:
-Incline Bench, 3x5,6,7,DL (same weight for each set. 5's first week, then 6's the next week, same weight. 7's the 3rd week. Deload week the 4th. Increase weight the next block.)
-Flat DB Bench, 3x6-10 (r8, r8, r10) 
-Inc DB Bench, 3x8-12 (r8, r8, r10+Rest Pause)
-DB Lateral, 3x10-15 (r10, r10, r10+Rest Pause)
-Triceps, 3x10-15 (r10, r10, r10+Rest Pause) 

PULL:
-Barbell Rows, 3x5,6,7,DL (same weight for each set. 5's first week, then 6's the next week, same weight. 7's the 3rd week. Deload week the 4th. Increase weight the next block.)
-Rack Pulls, 3x6-10 (all r8) 
-Lat Pulldowns, 3x8-12 (r8, r8, r10) 
-Ring/Inverted Rows, 3x r8, r8, r10+Rest Pause
-DB Rear Flyes, 3x10-15 (r10, r10, r10+Rest Pause) 
-Biceps, 3x10-15 (r10, r10, r10+Rest Pause)


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2020)

CJ wins nerd of the year.


----------

